# BARF Dog Food - Has anyone tried this?



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am very excited to have discovered the BARF dog food range which is manufactured in Australia & is a raw diet and has been rated as a 5 star food BARF Dog Food | Review and Rating

Really don't know if I can stomach going completely raw but think this will be a good alternative, depending on price. I am already quite obsessive about washing my hands after touching raw meat 

I am going to go & check it out at the local pet store tomorrow but I just wondered if anyone here has tried it?

Thanks!


----------

